# Poly Coating for Dye sublimation Process



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Any one know of coating company that coats items for use with the sublimation process? I have tried a few.. Thought I almost had it myself, but It would be nice to have the actual Formula for the coating.. ANy help Greatly appreciated..


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you looking to do a few items yourself or have company do a batch for you? 

do it yourself supplies. Liquid polyester sublimation blanks coating for sublimation and sublimation blanks
Laser Reproductions will do it for you ($400.00 min.)Laser Reproductions, Inc.

Alex


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

This place has some that works good screen printing supplies and equipment, pad printing supplies and equipment, offset printing supplies and equipment 2 part mix with pot life of a few hours. Needs to be sprayed on for best results. No yellowing, scratching after sublimation was not to bad.

Tried the blank it all with a sprayer on tiles, mugs did not work very good. to thin bad transfer to thick yellowing occurs.

If you are subbing things that are not white, like light wood's & such you can use
polyester floor varnish with a roller & get ok results, because you can not see the yellowing.

I have been goofing around with do it yourself coatings for few years and it is a diffcult process. Not to say it can't be done.


----------



## modestmama (Feb 21, 2007)

wow, i just posted a thread about this exact topic, and then found this one. i am looking for a polymer coating....i wanted to do wooden picture frames, and also wooden light switch covers. i thought that i had heard the part you're printing on had to be white. is this true, and if so, what can i do to make it white? is there some kind of paint i can use?


----------



## modestmama (Feb 21, 2007)

Liquid polyester sublimation blanks coating for sublimation and sublimation blanks
i just checked this out. has anyone tried it?


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

i've try quite alot the best advice from me is don't waste ya money its that simple.


----------



## It_Figures (May 5, 2010)

I tried to order from here: Liquid polyester sublimation blanks coating for sublimation and sublimation blanks and was surprised when i could not get any response to emails and the phone for the business was not functioning. I requested a refund thru paypal and got it. They also have another site called garagedoorrescueunit.com . 

I'd be leery of this company.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

you guys know that this thread is 3 years old right?


----------



## It_Figures (May 5, 2010)

The info is still valid... and there are those out there that are still looking for a poly coating for dye sub process


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been doing sublimation for almost 10 years and I have yet to see a DIY coating for sublimation that is commercially viable...hardly suitable for even a relative you don't like


----------



## It_Figures (May 5, 2010)

charles... are you talking about for t-shirts or across the board (ceramic/wood, etc.)?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am talking across the board... you will not (or at least I could not) get an even coating that will stay and not flake off.. I must say my last test was over 18-20 months ago. I have decided that the process was not worth it. So I gave up on re-inventing the wheel and just buy the commercially processed items. I think that in the end, I am better off


----------



## It_Figures (May 5, 2010)

Basically I agree with you Charles. The cost of tiles etc isn't bad, but with the constantly increasing costs of shipping, etc., it becomes alarmingly expensive. So, being on the look-out for an alternative to be locked into 'having' to purchase from just certain mfg's, is always on my list of priorities.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Try Paul at Octi-tech.
Hes on the DSSI forums.


----------



## It_Figures (May 5, 2010)

freebird.... do you have a link? I am not familiar with Octi-tech or DSSI Forums


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

DSSI is at DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Octi-Tech Ltd | Surface Decoration Technologies for Sublimation Transfer

Mark


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

modestmama said:


> wow, i just posted a thread about this exact topic, and then found this one. i am looking for a polymer coating....i wanted to do wooden picture frames, and also wooden light switch covers. i thought that i had heard the part you're printing on had to be white. is this true, and if so, what can i do to make it white? is there some kind of paint i can use?


 I used this product on 50/50 t-shirt and it work
sublimation blanks polyester liquid sublimation coating for sublimation transfers create your own blanks


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

My daughter just found the link to this stuff. I am very leary. You said it worked. Its several months later now....do you still feel that way? Thanks.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

sewon said:


> My daughter just found the link to this stuff. I am very leary. You said it worked. Its several months later now....do you still feel that way? Thanks.


 I don't use it, I notice that the t-shirt become yellow, it make yellow spot.


----------



## deepakhbhatia (Oct 19, 2010)

i am still unclear dssi link cld not be found .pl make it clear is there any way to sublimate a normal tile to sublimation tile
.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It_Figures said:


> I tried to order from here: Liquid polyester sublimation blanks coating for sublimation and sublimation blanks and was surprised when i could not get any response to emails and the phone for the business was not functioning. I requested a refund thru paypal and got it. They also have another site called garagedoorrescueunit.com .
> 
> I'd be leery of this company.


They do take forever to answer their email. I spoke to the owner last year when I bought some. They do own the garage door business and sell the goose juice on the side. Would I ever spend money on this stuff again? Oh no. I sprayed it on some cotton cloth - plenty on there by the way. I sublimated it. It looked awesome. The colors were vibrant and gorgeous. I was so excited. Until I put them in the washer. Yeah, it washed out. All I have left now is a very faint image that you can't see unless you really look for it. Don't waste your money.


----------



## paddlegirl14 (Aug 10, 2010)

lben said:


> They do take forever to answer their email. I spoke to the owner last year when I bought some. They do own the garage door business and sell the goose juice on the side. Would I ever spend money on this stuff again? Oh no. I sprayed it on some cotton cloth - plenty on there by the way. I sublimated it. It looked awesome. The colors were vibrant and gorgeous. I was so excited. Until I put them in the washer. Yeah, it washed out. All I have left now is a very faint image that you can't see unless you really look for it. Don't waste your money.


 
I have ordered some coating from them and cannot get a response. Do you still have a phone number for them? Thanks


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

cheaper to pay for stuff already coated. but then there are some other use's we did some cool bar stools, coated with a poly spray from the hardware store. but for mass stuff just buy it! good luck uncletee.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

paddlegirl14 said:


> I have ordered some coating from them and cannot get a response. Do you still have a phone number for them? Thanks


I'll have to look and see if I can find a number for them.


----------



## paddlegirl14 (Aug 10, 2010)

lben said:


> I'll have to look and see if I can find a number for them.


 Thank you!


----------



## RedDoorDesign (May 1, 2009)

You can get a two-part coating from here Sublimation Coating - Poly Coating but I haven't tried to use it yet.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Finding the perfect coating is third on my list After the Holy Grail and the Loc Ness monster.


----------



## CameraCat (Jan 29, 2013)

modestmama said:


> Liquid polyester sublimation blanks coating for sublimation and sublimation blanks
> i just checked this out. has anyone tried it?


I have used the poly coatings mostly on tile with good results. I apply the costing with a roller for best results. The more rough (natural) the surface the better the result, although I also had good luck rolling onto gloss ceramic tiles.

I can't seem to attach a picture of an example, but I'll try again later.

Cameracat


----------



## susanlou (Mar 9, 2009)

I just purchased some samples of products for sublimation and I am very impressed. So far I have sublimated tiles and I have used a spray you can put on 50/50 shirts for a good transfer via sublilmation. I still need to try a couple of other products but I expect they will be good too. Just search dyepress or take this link to the item I purchased
New Dyepress Dye Sublimation Coating Ink Combo Pack | eBay


----------



## allcreations (Aug 9, 2017)

I am fairly new to sublimation printing. I have been designing and selling ornaments and want to branch out into tee, wooden frames etc. My research indicates that a epoxy polyamine combination applied to substraits after curing will allow for sublimation printing. Has anyone tried this and had any success? Also, I have tee I need to press a design on. The images are faded, what is the best application to get a crisp clean image that will last?


----------

